
An FBI Error Opens a Window into Government Demands for Private Info - pzaich
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/an-fbi-error-opens-a-window-into-government-demands-for-private-info/?ex_cid=538twitter
======
beached_whale
What I don't get, is that for a country that seems to go to absolutes in other
areas related to their constitution(e.g 2nd Amendment) where is the NRA
equivalent on this one. Something like the National Free Speech Association
that advocates for all forms of speech/expression and does not give in on
anything that could take from that.

~~~
idlewords
Traditionally this role has been played by the ACLU and by major news
organizations.

~~~
mtgx
And the vast majority of media entities now just do the bidding of the power
(for one side or another), while ACLU supporters have gone into hibernation
thinking the civil rights warrior, Barrack Obama, will protect them. That's
unlike the NRA activists who are always highly vigilant about any encroachment
on their gun rights.

My hope is that although Trump will probably go to the extremes for
surveillance and other rights violations, at least now more people will start
to wake up and realize what kind of power they're allowing the government to
have while they "don't care about that issue".

------
coldcode
I wonder if we will ever see a challenge by an NSL recipient with a gag clause
who willingly discloses the NSL and thus generates standing to challenge it
before the Supreme Court. Sure you might wind up in Gitmo, but without
standing you cannot challenge and by following the NSL to the letter all of us
lose.

------
sctb
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13083180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13083180)

------
dboreham
Was that typed on a typewriter???

~~~
digler999
probably opsec. kind of hard to develop a 0-day for a Selectric.

~~~
ficklepickle
Not impossible to bug, though. The Soviets did it in a US embassy in the 70's.

[http://www.cryptomuseum.com/covert/bugs/selectric/](http://www.cryptomuseum.com/covert/bugs/selectric/)

------
avh02
you would think the EFF would have a better scanner.

------
jedimastert
$10 says they've already gotten another one with a gag order

